

Offer HN: Get the CV every hiring manager will notice - Leander_B

My wife is looking to start a career consultancy service aimed at tech people.<p>One of the areas covered will be to help you create a better CV to increase chances to land a job. These are:
- Emphasising the good parts
- Leaving out more irrelevant parts
- CV writing in general
- Feedback on layout
- Applicable tips on the key elements to get your CV on top of the list of a hiring manager<p>A bit of her background, she has worked a technical in-house (only) recruiter for Oracle and some online gaming companies, with over 5 years experience in total.<p>Another area is helping people with job interviews, so if someone is in the process of applying for a job, you can also always ask her what you would like to know!<p>If you feel uncomfortable exposing your name or companies where you&#x27;ve worked at, you can blank them out.<p>You can send your CV to cv.review.hn@gmail.com and depending on the success, expect an answer in the next 2-3 days.
======
algebr
Are there really people on HN that need help with their cv?

~~~
Leander_B
Considering most of the HN people are in high demand, I doubt indeed. But on
the other side, not all of us might be that fortunate or the one's among us
looking for a career change might appreciate it.

------
lexi-mono
Is there a fee for this service?

~~~
Leander_B
Yes, it is indeed free. Thanks for noticing, edited OP.

